# Future Role / Hot Rumour / It's Without Doubt



## Quazzle (15 May 2009)

What are your views on these stallions? What is the kind of mare they need...?


----------



## Maesfen (16 May 2009)

I don't know what mares they need, but I was most impressed with Hot Rumour when I saw him out hunting one year at a very busy meet.  A great temperament and athleticism; liked him a lot.


----------



## Amymay (16 May 2009)

I looked at IWD a few years ago.  Super temperment.  It was out of season, and he was in his field.

Went over there with Diana Scott to feed and mess around with him.  A nicer horse you couldn't meet.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (16 May 2009)

I knew a Future Role filly as a two year old, and until she was about five.  Lovely mare, very willing to please and easy to break, was a late maturer probably because her dam was ID.


----------



## Portia QT (18 May 2009)

i've got gelding by IWD. He turns 4 tomorrow 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) I bred him out of my very fine 15.1 TB mare. He is about 16hands now and a lot chunkier than my mare. He has a temperament to die for and very laid back. 

Diana Scott was extremely helpful and had plenty of time for me and my questions, couldn't have been more helpful.


This was taken about 2 months ago and so still in winter woolies... 







This is when he was 2... 






This is as a yearling...


----------



## TangoCurly (18 May 2009)

All 3 stallions are put together very differently so you will need to see them in the flesh and compare to your mare to see who is the best match.  Mike and Diane are great at giving advice on who is the most suitable, and are very very helpful with everything else too!

I have a yearling filly by IWD out of my 15h2 very fine British Riding Pony mare.  My filly is brilliantly natured and just takes life in her stride.

bye!


----------



## sw123 (18 May 2009)

I spoke to Diane about Hot Rumour last night, he's only doing natural cover this year and with all theirs if you send them to Brendon Hill you have to choose a back up as if they dont think the mare will suit they wont cover her. She was very interesting on the phone and said if it was AI we wanted and similar to Hot Rumour she'd suggest Tinsley Faerie Legend.


----------



## TangoCurly (18 May 2009)

I forgot to add this picture of my IWD yearling filly earlier, so here she is at her first show last week.







It was just a local RC show and a 1yo to 3yo class.  We came 6th and i think were the only yearlings in the class.  Judge said she thought Curly was 'smashing'.


----------

